
Correlation between personality type and entrepreneurial interest? - Lets find out - jamiequint
http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp
======
KB
No matter how many times I take this test I always end up ENTJ, there's
something to be said for consistency I guess.

My employer uses a similar style test called "Personalysis"
(<http://www.personalysis.com/),> where they send all new hires to an 8 hour
seminar for employees to "learn" how to better interact with co-workers based
on personality traits.

The funny part is that it cost my organization more than 3k to send me to this
seminar and I personally think the free online humanmetrics (ENTJ) by far more
accurate. I guess it goes to show that you can convince giant corporations to
buy anything if you pitch it to them correctly.

------
abrs
One thing to keep in mind is that most people here are most likely related to
software engineering. It may be that other industries would show different
personalities when you rate their entrepreneurs.

------
asdf333
ENTP. have started 2 companies (so far). But...I am only slightly E. It says
'moderately'.

My T swings wildly between Very T and barely T.

------
brianmckenzie
I get a different result each time I take one of these...but it's always INTP
or ENFP, so I must be one of those.

------
jamiequint
I'm an ENTJ

I've always found these (especially Jung) to be scarily accurate in predicting
what I am like.

~~~
falsestprophet
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forer_effect>

------
3KWA
I am usually ENTP but this time came out as and INFJ ... the complementary
type - strange!

------
dfranke
INTJ. The INT is strong and consistent, but I occasionally come out as an
INTP.

------
kingnothing
INTJ

Edit: One of my other entrepreneurial minded friends is an ENTJ.

------
jamiequint
A good site for checking this stuff out is personalitypage.com

------
jey
INTP. Polar on N, T. Borderline on I/E. YC SFP 07 founder.

------
falsestprophet
ENTP with two companies and counting

------
dhouston
enfp.. usually either entp or enfp :P

~~~
kyro
ENFP, too.

------
orlick
INTP.

------
jsmcgd
INTP

------
nostrademons
INTP.

------
abstractbill
INTJ

~~~
paulgb
me too... but I was ENTP last time I did one.

------
abrs
INTJ

~~~
abrs
Wow, this just fits exactly:

<http://typelogic.com/intj.html>

